# Klipsch RW-12d Won't Power Up!



## mconner

Hello All,

Found this forum through another forum (AVS Forum) and decided to join after reading. So here is the issue: I have a Klipsch RW-12d sub that has decided not to power up. I first replaced the fuse and when flipping the switch it immediately blows the fuse. I have checked the power cord to insure no problems there and also the wall outlet. I am certain this is an electronic problem, if I remove the amp is it possible to fix without sending it back to Klipsch. They want $250 for a new amp, the sub is 3 years old so dropping $250 over looking into a new sub is questionable. Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mike P.

Disconnect the sub leads from the amp. If the amp still blows a fuse then the problem is the amp and not the sub.


----------



## mconner

Mike P. said:


> Disconnect the sub leads from the amp. If the amp still blows a fuse then the problem is the amp and not the sub.


So the question is, is it something that is fixable without sending it to Klipsch or breakdown; buy a new sub and make the Klipsch a end table? If it is a capacitor, are these parts fairly easy to buy at Radio Shack or are they a proprietary thing?

Thanks


----------



## mconner

Also, for a new sub to replace the Klipsch any brands that stick out? The system is in a "great room" so size wise the room is fairly big with 20' ceilings.


----------



## Mike P.

> So the question is, is it something that is fixable without sending it to Klipsch


That's impossible to say without knowing what the issue is. If you don't have the ability to trouble shoot the amp to see where the problem is then the answer is no.


​


----------



## Derry

any local repair shops,,?? have a Yamaha receiver that lost the power supply and it cost me $150 to repair,, figured since I paid $800+ when I purchased it a few years back it was worth the repair price,,

Derry


----------



## mconner

After removing the back plate with amp, I put another fuse in and flipped the switch. I got sparks! So I believe its safe to say it is the amp. I found a replacement at partstore, does anyone know about them?

Thanks


----------



## Mike P.

They have their issues according to customer reviews.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PartStore


----------



## Mike P.

Here's an alternative if the original amp cutout is the same or smaller.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-750


----------



## Benway

I guess something is shorted out in the primary side of the power supply for the sub. If you're handy with electronics I would suggest to measure the rectifier and any transistors with a multimeter and check for shorts. Be aware of any big filter capacitors. They sometimes can be charged, and may be dangerous to touch.


----------



## mconner

Just an update, I called Klipsch, ordered a new amp and received it Thursday. Everything works great again.

Thanks


----------



## Matteo

Benway said:


> Be aware of any big filter capacitors. They sometimes can be charged, and may be dangerous to touch.


:explode:

Glad to hear you got the problem fixed. Klipsch usually has really good service. I hope they treated you well.

Matteo


----------

